# Unterschied 1333 und 1600



## gamerjonas97 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo ersmal,

Ich besitze Corsair Vengeance 16GB Kit RAM (4x4GB) ddr3 1600mhz Cl8. Im Bios wird dieser standard als 1333 erkannt. Auf 1600 kann ich ihn jedoch umstellen, da es mein mainboard unterstützt. Jetzt is klar je mehr MHz desto schneller, aber ich merke nichts. Auch habe ich andere tiefere frequenzen ausprobiert und ich merke nichts. Also warum habe ich mir dann 1600 gekauft. Ich nutze die 16gb teilweise komplett aus und kann nichts feststellen. Liegt das an meiner ssd? Schreibt mal nen paar sachen, was den ram wirklich ausmacht, und warum der manchmal so teuflisch teuer ist (2133mhz O.o)

Ich danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Hey,

welches Board hast Du denn?  Und wie sieht der Rest des Systems aus?

Schnellerer RAM lohnt nur, wenn man in Benchmarks die letzten Pünktchen rausquetschen will, ansonsten merkt man keinen Unterschied.

Hier ein weiterführener Link: Test: Welchen RAM für Intel


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

gamerjonas97 schrieb:


> Hallo ersmal,
> 
> Ich besitze Corsair Vengeance 16GB Kit RAM (4x4GB) ddr3 1600mhz Cl8. Im Bios wird dieser standard als 1333 erkannt. Auf 1600 kann ich ihn jedoch umstellen, da es mein mainboard unterstützt. Jetzt is klar je mehr MHz desto schneller, *aber ich merke nichts.*



Genau das ist auch der Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 1600MHz. Du merkst nichts. Es ist also alles völlig normal.



gamerjonas97 schrieb:


> Auch habe ich andere tiefere frequenzen ausprobiert und ich merke nichts. Also warum habe ich mir dann 1600 gekauft. Ich nutze die 16gb teilweise komplett aus und kann nichts feststellen. Liegt das an meiner ssd? Schreibt mal nen paar sachen, was den ram wirklich ausmacht, und warum der manchmal so teuflisch teuer ist (2133mhz O.o)


 
Höhere RAM Frequenzen bringen nur beim Benchmark wirkliche Unterschiede. In Form von mehr Punkten. Im Alltag kannst du das aber vernachlässigen und daher merkst du keinen Unterschied.
Du hättest dir die teuren RAMs also sparen können.


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Du hast das Asus P8P67? Dann kannst Du schon die RAM Frequenz auf 1600MHz einstellen. Oder einfach im BIOS das XMP-Profil aktivieren, dann wird der RAM automatisch richtig eingestellt.


----------



## twentythree (22. Mai 2012)

Naja, die Vengeance 1600 sind jetzt auch nicht viel teurer als die 1333er.
Wirklich Geld rausgeschmissen hast du also imho nicht.
Ist ja schließlich nicht so, dass es *gar nichts* bringt - aber du kannst dir jetzt auch nicht erwarten, dass dein Photoshop spürbar schneller ist o.Ä.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2012)

Zumindest hast du in dem Punkt Recht, dass du nichts bemerkst 
Es gibt zwar Anwendungen die davon leicht profitieren aber ohne mit ner Stoppuhr da zu sitzen wirst du nie bemerken ob du 1333 oder 1600er RAM drin hast.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

twentythree schrieb:


> Naja, die Vengeance 1600 sind jetzt auch nicht viel teurer als die 1333er.


 
Er hat die Vengeance 1600MHz mit CL8 und die kosten mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2012)

im Normalbetrieb ist von schnellem RAM quasi nix zu bemerken und auch die Latenzen lassen Intelsysteme der neueren Bauart kalt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Die CL9 aber nicht


----------



## twentythree (22. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat die Vengeance 1600MHz mit CL8 und die kosten mehr.


 
**** stimmt, sorry übersehen.
Die sind natürlich um einiges teurer


----------



## gamerjonas97 (22. Mai 2012)

Jo danke mehr wollt ich auch nich wissen, danke fürs antworten


----------



## G4K777 (23. Mai 2012)

hab ne frage hab mir die Sniper 3 und den i7 3770k geholt.
Wenn ich meine G.Skill Snipers aud 2666Mhz übertakte merke ich was in den spielen ?


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du mit der IGP zockst --> Ja 

Wenn Du eine Grafikkarte benutzt --> Nein.

Außerdem musst Du ja die Latenzen ziemlich lockern, Intel empfiehlt eine RAM Spannung von 1,5 Volt ±5%.


----------

